# abbysinian/astrex mice! new litter



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I just had a little shock this afternoon!

About a year or so ago I did have one abby that looked slightly curly but not a lot and then sarahy got a couple pop out of her abbys from me but it seems they have popped out this line again ...
what confuses me is astrex is dominant so are these actually astrex or something else?

They are all abbys though , even the curly ones have swirly bums although the curls are quite strong so it does hide the swirls a bit.

These are from a normal abby x abby and they were born last week, This is what I just found when I went to check on them!





































I love them what ever they are and I will be doing some test breeding!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There are both dominant and recessive forms of astrex, so you must have the recessive version there.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah.. I have had the dominant form before.
What if any is the difference between the two.
does the curl drop out of these like it does with adults on the dominant form.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, the curls still disappear in adulthood I'm afraid. If they didn't I'm sure astrex would be more popular :lol:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG...LOOOOOOVE <3<3<3<3<3<3 WAAAANT!!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

that's rather odd, like the ridgeback dogs


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Cute and curly! Aw, I want some


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Wants to have Kelly!! <3 <3


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There very cute they seem very small mice.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

they r soooo cute!!! love the curls


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

What do you call the two white ones in the first pic? I love their coat texture.... *drools* :lol:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

cute :love


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

3 different coat types on one mouse. Fascinating!
Rex, abby, and satin all at once!

Now just add in long hair, and you'll have the most coat types I've ever seen on a single mouse. . . That would probably look ridiculous. . . :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting! We were just wondering about this kind of thing in Sarah's thread earlier! And here they are!

New pix anytime soon, maybe?


----------



## PresqueVu (Mar 29, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

little updated photos of the astrex abysinians and siblings.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The Astrex Abbys remind me of making pom poms as a wee girl


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Absolutely adorable and very interesting! May I come to your house for holiday?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You've got some crazy interesting looking mousies there!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute! I love those little curls! The two darker ones are adorable!


----------

